# 50 most influential christians



## dkicklig (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't know whether to cry or be pleased that John Piper's made this list.

50 Most Influential Christians


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 17, 2006)

the arminians win again.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Slippery_
> the arminians win again.



Not in eternity.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 17, 2006)

I ...........;ljkadf jv, 
I thiaknln '; 
Ik , I...... ad faiweejif,
I'm sorry I can't stop gagoipq j43, gagging. Can't.......... type.



Ugh


----------



## daveb (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a commentary on the sad state of religion. Those who make a living off of unbiblical teaching are exalted.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Slippery_
> the arminians win again.



Be more concerned that the top 2 (Jakes, Osteen) are complete heretics. I wish they were orthodox enough to be Arminian.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 17, 2006)

Amos 8:11 
"œBehold, the days are coming," declares the Lord God,
"œwhen I will send a famine on the land"”
not a famine of bread, nor a thirst for water,
but of hearing the words of the Lord.
12 They shall wander from sea to sea,
and from north to east;
they shall run to and fro, to seek the word of the Lord,
but they shall not find it.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> Be more concerned that the top 2 (Jakes, Osteen) are complete heretics. I wish they were orthodox enough to be Arminian.


yep, you are correct. T.D Jakes is into modalism. yeeeeeeeeeeeikes. blatant denial of the individual persons of Father, Son and Holy Spirit, and yet he has the number 1 spot.


----------



## biblelighthouse (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Slippery_
> T.D Jakes is into modalism.






I have heard this before, but I would like documented proof of this, so that I can prove it to others who don't believe me when I say it.

Are there any articles you can point me to that clearly demonstrate Jakes' modalism?

Thank you.


----------



## daveb (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> Be more concerned that the top 2 (Jakes, Osteen) are complete heretics.



Unfortunately they aren't the only ones.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 17, 2006)

Here Joseph
http://www.apologeticsindex.org/j11.html

http://www.equip.org/free/DJ900.htm


----------



## BrianBowman (Jan 17, 2006)

Dr. Phil?


----------



## Mike (Jan 17, 2006)

Defining Christian in a broad yet reasonable way, I think this list is pretty insightful at most points.

edit: yeah, I didn't know that Dr. Phil even pretended.

[Edited on 1-17-2006 by Mike]


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 17, 2006)

To be honest, I was surprised that Tim LaHaye wasn't listed.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 17, 2006)

... and I'm at a total loss for words as to why Matt McMahon wasn't on that list.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> To be honest, I was surprised that Tim LaHaye wasn't listed.


left behind has run its course.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> ... and I'm at a total loss for words as to why Matt McMahon wasn't on that list.


his sphere of influence is relegated only to those intellectually snobbish upity neo reformists who always have their head in a book written by someone who is at least 100 years dead


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 17, 2006)

After 7279 posts you would think Andrew would be on it, not that I'd want to see him in that hall of shame.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> After 7279 posts you would think Andrew would be on it, not that I'd want to see him in that hall of shame.


----------



## Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

Dr. Phil?


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 17, 2006)

Of course half of those posts are a little smiley face guy laughing.


----------



## raderag (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Slippery_
> ...




Fred, do you have any insight on Joel Osteen? What makes him outside the realm of the general charasmatic orthodoxy (if there is such a thing)? I have a very personal reason for asking.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> Of course half of those posts are a little smiley face guy laughing.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Slippery_
> ...



Very true.

That tells you a lot about the state of American Christianity.


----------



## Arch2k (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> ...


----------



## Arch2k (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> > Of course half of those posts are a little smiley face guy laughing.


----------



## heartoflesh (Jan 17, 2006)

Remember, this list contains the most _influencial_, not the most orthodox.


----------



## Civbert (Jan 17, 2006)

R.C. Sproul did not make the list?!?


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rick Larson_
> Remember, this list contains the most _influencial_, not the most orthodox.



Agreed. By it is most influential _Christians_. That is why Billy Graham should be on the list, even if someone does not agree with all his theology.

T.D. Jakes is not a Christian. He is not Trinitarian.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> Dr. Phil?



He was on the Hour of Power. Doesn't that count. 

Yes, I watched it. I am going to blame my parents now. It is there fault.


----------



## Swampguy (Jan 17, 2006)

All I can say is


----------



## heartoflesh (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Rick Larson_
> ...



Right- It should be titled _Professing_ Christians.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 17, 2006)

Sean Hannity ?????

Im suprised to see John Piper there but it is good to see


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> Im suprised to see John Piper there but it is good to see



Is it?



> Dr. Kennedy is the most-listened-to Presbyterian minister in the world today.



Is this true? Is Piper more recommended than Kennedy? (I have yet to listen to him)


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 17, 2006)

I think its a goo thing to see John Piper there it shows that we have some voice in spite of the dominanly humanistic teachers out there.



I would nto be suprised to seeMark Driscoll on there in the near future. He is probably the most reformed I use it lightly here emergent pastor there is.

blade

[Edited on 1-18-2006 by Bladestunner316]


----------



## Ivan (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Be more concerned that the top 2 (Jakes, Osteen) are complete heretics. I wish they were orthodox enough to be Arminian.



Now ain't that the truth!!


----------



## Ivan (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Slippery_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> ...



_Left Behind_ got left behind....


----------



## Ivan (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> > Of course half of those posts are a little smiley face guy laughing.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Scott_
> ...




...........*DR. PHIL!!!*

Honestly, I don't get it. 

*DR. PHIL!!!*


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 18, 2006)

> intellectually snobbish upity neo reformists who always have their head in a book written by someone who is at least 100 years dead



That's pretty rich Keon. I might have to incorporate that into my signature. I think I should be offended but I feel strangely drawn to that description, yes, I like it very much.

I wonder if the DMV would let me put that on my license plate.


----------



## Scott (Jan 18, 2006)

"Fred, do you have any insight on Joel Osteen? What makes him outside the realm of the general charasmatic orthodoxy (if there is such a thing)? I have a very personal reason for asking."

Brett: If you want, I can email you the Texas Monthly article on Joel. Send me you email address if you want it.


----------



## raderag (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> "Fred, do you have any insight on Joel Osteen? What makes him outside the realm of the general charasmatic orthodoxy (if there is such a thing)? I have a very personal reason for asking."
> 
> Brett: If you want, I can email you the Texas Monthly article on Joel. Send me you email address if you want it.



raderag @ yahoo

I definitly take issue with his style, theolgoy, etc, but I haven't seen him deny what many evangelicals would consider to be fundamental.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> 
> 
> > intellectually snobbish upity neo reformists who always have their head in a book written by someone who is at least 100 years dead
> ...



I checked with Madison......they said no.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 18, 2006)

Don't make by bad grammar famous


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 18, 2006)

> I checked with Madison......they said no.



Thanks for checking brother Ivan. In that case I'm just going to have a large vinyl sign made and stick in on the side of the family van. Keep an eye out for us when we drive through Burlington. 


Don't worry Keon, I'll correct the grammar and such. I'll credit you of course in 256 point flourescent fushia Bodini Bold type. Thanks.

[Edited on 1-18-2006 by BobVigneault]


----------



## Ivan (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> 
> 
> > I checked with Madison......they said no.
> ...



Will do, brother Bob, will do.


----------

